# Cure chamber build questions



## JohnsMyName (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi all. Building a cure chamber from a 4.4 cu.ft. mini fridge. Is it advisable to use wooden dowel for hanging rods? I could use stainless steel or aluminum rods, but it would be more expensive and slightly more time consuming so if wood is fine I’ll just do that.

Also, I have an 80mm low cfm computer fan for air circulation. How often should it run? Would cycling on with say just fridge a few times a day be sufficient? Also there is a small drain plug and an access hole I cut for wires, is that enough breathing space?

Any other thoughts or ideas for a guy doing first build?


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 10, 2018)

JohnsMyName said:


> Hi all. Building a cure chamber from a 4.4 cu.ft. mini fridge. Is it advisable to use wooden dowel for hanging rods? I could use stainless steel or aluminum rods, but it would be more expensive and slightly more time consuming so if wood is fine I’ll just do that.
> 
> Also, I have an 80mm low cfm computer fan for air circulation. How often should it run? Would cycling on with say just fridge a few times a day be sufficient? Also there is a small drain plug and an access hole I cut for wires, is that enough breathing space?
> 
> Any other thoughts or ideas for a guy doing first build?


what type of temp and humidistat controls do you have, I always wanted one to make salami,but now a few people are using umai casings and just using their frig, On youtube and turning out a good product


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 10, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> what type of temp and humidistat controls do you have, I always wanted one to make salami,but now a few people are using umai casings and just using their frig, On youtube



I got the Inkbird ones you see on Amazon. Everyone seems to like them. $75 for the pair.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a reptile humidifier I’m going to eventually pipe in (thanks Dave for the idea), but for now I’ll see how it all runs inside until I need the room. I’ll get a desk cord grommet for the wire hole and remove the door panel and replace with a plastic sheet. I’ve seen those fancy one way louvered vents for the fan exhaust, but I don’t think it’s neccessary, at least not yet.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 10, 2018)

Holes I mentioned in first post question about breathability.


----------



## hjbct (Mar 11, 2018)

JohnsMyName said:


> Holes I mentioned in first post question about breathability.
> 
> View attachment 356883
> View attachment 356884


A small aquarium pump (air bubbler pump) on a timer will work.  My chamber has similar sized holes and works fine - just stick it on a timer.  You can estimate how long it takes to replace the volume of air in the fridge and decide how often you want to do that.  Having said that, from what i have read, many people don't bother and just rely on circulation and opening the door from time to time.  My chamber is unattended, so I went for the air pump option.  Mine runs for 10 seconds every 12 hours which if I recall, replaces the air every few days in theory.

For internal circulation, I also use computer fans.  You will have to experiment based on location of fans, size of fridge etc.  Make sure you don't cause case hardening by blowing air directly over the meat.  I run the fan for 5 seconds every couple of hours.  Seems to work for me - not very scientific though!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

Some fans have a CFM rating...  This fan has a 3.09 CFM rating..  My small fridge is about 4 CF...    Small air flow should not create case hardening..  On a timer and using an aquarium air pump on a timer should work pretty good... Air exchange and air velocity/circulation is something that will take time to adjust...


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Set everything up last night, looked like it was working so I moved my meat in and now I have a problem. There is a pool of water in the bottom of the fridge and the humidifier has gone through almost 2 litters in 12 hours. It appears the back wall of the fridge where the chilling happens is freezing, then thawing and dripping water. I have my fan set to cycle only with dehumidifier which probably hasn’t turned on at all.

Other details, humidity was set at 77% with +/- 2 either direction before kicking on dehumidifier/humidifier. Temp was set at 50F with +/- 2F in a 54F basement. Located in CT close to sea level. Basement RH probably around 60, it fluctuates with the weather.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

There should be a drain hole for the water to run out...


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

There is, I pulled the drip tray thinking there wouldn’t be a need, put it back, but still this isn’t sustainable if I go through a gallon a day. What can I do to help alleviate the issue, run fan on wall when fridge kicks on? Do others have this issue?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

Is the fridge on a separate thermostat ???  Why is it coming on ???  Where is the heat coming from that turns it on....


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Fridge is on the inkbird. Not sure how often it turns on. When I open the door it does. Other than that I would think a couple times a day maybe. No obvious heat sources anywhere.

You can see on the back wall where there’s frozen water and dripping. It’s where the cooling lines run behind the wall.

The humidifier must be fighting the fridge and it’s a big loop of condensing the water. Maybe the humidifier is creating the heat with hot moist air?? I got this humidifier... it’s inside the fridge until I find time to pipe it in.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CO9582Y/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

What is the temp of the water in the humidifier ??  It should be an ultrasonic so it doesn't use heat to generate moisture...  Also, check the DE-humidifier to see if it has a motor or something making heat...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

Your operating parameters could be set too close...   run the humidity control from 75-82% or something to get it to shut off and stay off for awhile..     Widen the temperature range also...  45-54 or something...   that should let things "calm" down....


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Figured it out, the damn thing is leaking!! The underside drips every 2-3 seconds! The back wall of fridge still has condensation, but I figure this is probably very minimal.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

1 drop every 3 seconds = 1 ml / minute x 60 = 60 ml / hour x 24 = 1,440 ml / day ...  sounds right on...


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Haha, you’re awesome Dave.

Any thoughts on using wooden dowel for my hanging bars??


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

They should be OK...  If you have any doubts to their cleanliness, rinse/soak them in distilled vinegar...  dry well,...  the put some mold 600 on them...  The mold 600 may not take due to the acidity from the vinegar..  but keep that in mind for future..


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Perfect, that’s what I was thinking too. The one in there now I wiped with a bleach mix (1 tbsp to 1 quart) then rinsed with vinegar and dried thoroughly before using.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 11, 2018)

Was at hardware store and found these bars for hanging shelves. They should be perfect, have holes evenly spaced throughout for hooks and the shape will help hold more weight and keep them from sliding/rolling. They were < $3 for 36” to boot!

Here’s a pic of the whole thing now. Needs polishing, but seems to be working perfectly now. I’ll tidy up cords, mounting, holes, etc this week once I’m certain it’s gtg.

Meat from left to right is (back) pancetta, duck, duck, lamb leg, (front) Coppa, duck.


----------



## Maple (Mar 12, 2018)

Chamber looks great John hope you get good results.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks brother! I’m new here, but very active in other forums. I’ll try to post more documented stuff soon. Hopefully I can add instead of take in the near future.


----------

